# frosch



## bunteluft (1. Jan. 2014)

guten tag - ich bin das erste mal hier im forum und suche rat - in meinem neuen kleingarten ist auch ein teich - ca. 1 1/2 m tief und ca. 3 mal 5 m groß - geräte sind keine installiert - habe erstmal unterwasserpflanzen gepflanzt - goldfische sind drin und vermehren sich auch . für __ frösche habe ich einen dicken ast am ufer verankert, damit sie raus können. nach dem großen orkan war ich im garten um nach schäden zu schauen und dabei habe ich entdeckt, das ca. 25 frösche - große, mittlere, kleine.. - tot mit dem bauch nach oben auf dem teich schwammen.
natürlich habe ich sie sofort entfernt - habe keine erklärung, was da passiert ist. von den goldfischen war nichts zu sehen . will sagen, die schwammen nicht tot oben auf.
habt ihr vielleicht eine idee? danke


----------



## Digicat (1. Jan. 2014)

*AW: frosch*

Servus Bunteluft

Herzlich Willkommen

Deine Geschichte hört sich ja sehr mysteriös an.

__ Frösche halten sich am Grund zum überwintern auf.

Wenn durch den Orkan etwas auf/in den Teich gefallen ist, kann es schon sein das die Winterruhe gestört bzw. so beeinträchtigt wird, das die Frösche sterben.

Paß auf deinen Goldfischbesatz auf, er könnte durch unkontrollierte Geburten schnell überhand nehmen und so das Gleichgewicht in deinem Teich zum kippen bringen.
Was vermutlich ohne Technik ohnehin bald passieren wird, wie die Erfahrung zeigt.

Lies dich mal Quer durch das Forum ...

Und ...

Alles Gute noch ... Prosit 2014


----------



## jolantha (1. Jan. 2014)

*AW: frosch*

Hallo,
ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, daß der Sauerstoffgehalt im Teich zu niedrig ist .


----------



## bunteluft (2. Jan. 2014)

*AW: frosch*

wenn die __ frösche durch zu wenig sauerstoff gestorben sind, warum dann die goldfische nicht?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Jan. 2014)

*AW: frosch*

Hi,

muß ja auch nicht immer nur Sauerstoffmangel sein wenn z.B nur die __ Frösche in Massen im Teich sterben. Eine weitere ganz banale Möglichkeit wird aber leicht übersehen. Krankheiten, die sich ja, wie bei uns auch, sehr leicht von einem Frosch auf den anderen übertragen werden können wenn viele recht dicht zusammenhocken.

MfG Frank


----------



## bunteluft (2. Jan. 2014)

*AW: frosch*

ja, daran habe ich auch schon gedacht - welche krankheiten können denn __ frösche bekommen?:?


----------



## Wild (2. Jan. 2014)

*AW: frosch*

Hallo,
Sauerstoffmangel würde ich mal ausschließen. Die __ Frösche schwammen mit dem Bauch nach oben auf dem Teich, d.h. es gab kein Eis. Da könnten ja die Frösche nach oben um Luft zu holen, oder 

Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## jolantha (2. Jan. 2014)

*AW: frosch*

__ Frösche ( Grasfrösche ) überwintern unten im Schlamm, und wenn sie ihre Vitalfunktion runterfahren, können
sie da unten auch ersticken.
Wenn sie dann aufgasen, kommen sie hoch, dicken Bauch oben .
Fische schwimmen höher, und haben dadurch noch mehr Sauerstoff zur Verfügung ! 
Fragt sich nur, wie lange . 
So habe ich das gemeint .
Muß aber auch nicht richtig sein


----------



## maarkus (3. Jan. 2014)

*AW: frosch*

Das Komische ist, dass bei mir eine Kröte auf ähnliche Art im Herbst verstorben ist. Ich sah sie des Öfteren im Teich. Ein sehr großes Tier. Irgendwann trieb sie mit dem Bach aufgebläht und halb vergammelt oben auf.


----------



## bunteluft (3. Jan. 2014)

*AW: frosch*

haklo jolanta - fein, nun habe ich es verstanden. heißt übersetzt: goldfische fangen?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Jan. 2014)

*AW: frosch*

Hi Markus,

wenn das schon ne sehr große Kröte war dürfte die auch ziemlich alt gewesen sein (je größer/massiger umso älter, da auch Amphibien wie Fische und die meißten Reptilien kein Ende des Größenwachstums besitzen) und kann daher auch eines ganz natürlichen Todes gestorben sein. In der freien Natur werden auch __ Kröten kaum älter als 8-10 Jahre

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Jan. 2014)

*AW: frosch*



bunteluft schrieb:


> ja, daran habe ich auch schon gedacht - welche krankheiten können denn __ frösche bekommen?:?



Hi,

Tante Google fragen

z.B unter Amphibienkrankheiten

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (3. Jan. 2014)

*AW: frosch*

Hi,
falls Du Strom am Teich hast, kauf einen Sauerstoffsprudler , und häng ihn ca 20 cm unter der Oberfläche
ins Wasser . So haben die Fische eine bessere Chance über den Winter zu kommen. 
Da reicht schon eine etwas stärker Aquariumpumpe mit Sprudelstein .
Pumpe muß nur trocken stehen ( Eimer drüber )
http://www.meerwasser-aquaristik.de....html?osCsid=c72728e7fcc8acd3e1bcf003be235beb


----------



## bunteluft (4. Jan. 2014)

*AW: frosch*

hallo jolante - danke für die nützlichen tip - habe aber im kleingarten leider keinen strom - alternative? anscheinend reichen die unterwasserpflanzen ja nicht aus. hast du eine idee? mfg bunteluft


----------



## jolantha (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: frosch*

Dann wäre die einzige Alternative es mit einer Solapumpe zu versuchen, so würde wenigstens ab und zu
mal Sauerstoff in den Teich kommen.
Ob das aber ausreicht, kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen, sorry 

http://www.pearl.de/a-NC5157-5413.shtml

So was vielleicht, und anstatt einer Fontäne einen Sprudelstein dran .


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: frosch*



jolantha schrieb:


> Dann wäre die einzige Alternative es mit einer Solapumpe zu versuchen, so würde wenigstens ab und zu
> mal Sauerstoff in den Teich kommen.
> Ob das aber ausreicht, kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen, sorry
> 
> ...


Die ist wirklich günstig. Fontäne bring auch Sauerstoff ins Wasser.


----------



## jolantha (6. Jan. 2014)

*AW: frosch*



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Die ist wirklich günstig. Fontäne bring auch Sauerstoff ins Wasser.



Totto,
gebe ich Dir recht, ich gehe aber auch mal von Frost aus, um eine freie Stelle im Eis zu erhalten.
Das schafft die Fontäne nicht . ( Der Sprudler aber auch nicht, wenn keine
Sonne scheint     )


----------



## bunteluft (7. Jan. 2014)

*AW: frosch*

hallo an alle, die mir freundlicherweise geantwortet haben - vielen dank dafür. eure antworten haben mir wirklich geholfen. freundliche grüsse bunteluft


----------

